# Several rabbits need homes after owner died



## bigwigbunny (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello all. I am trying to place these rabbits into homes. 

Their owner died about a week ago. I cleaned their cages for the first time in a long time (over a foot of manure under their cages)and moved them to my barn where I keep my horse. These have always been outside bunnies and they have lived in wire cages in a barn or garage. They have never been in a house but would probably like to. They came from good breeders (although I do not have their papers) so they were handled and are from good stock. 


The Dutch and both Satins are friendly. The Holland Lop doe is very cage aggressive but we are working on her manners. I have not handled the dwarf so I do not know about it. 

I think they are probably all does but I can check, I need to clip their nails next week so I'll do my best to tell them apart. I'll get better pictures of them posing next week.


They will live in their cages in the barn until I can find them homes, I'd like to find them homes before it freezes as I'm not sure what to do about their water. Currently they are eating Purina rabbit chow and hay. They did winter outside last year so they are pretty hardy, but I really don't want to worry about them outside.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627295086733/


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2011)

It's so terrible when someone dies and their pets have to go to strangers. Bless you for helping them out.

Where are you located? It would be helpful to put that in the thread title.


----------



## bigwigbunny (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, I thought it was in the thread title.

I am located in Indianapolis


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2011)

ray:


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't give any bunny a home, but my husband and I usually drive from Michigan to Florida in Dec. We go through Indianapolis, so if a rabbit needs a ride along that route, keep us in mind! 

Thank you for taking care of these bunnies!


----------

